# Help! Faint positive, or getting my hopes up?



## TTC2019

Hi ladies, I’m new to the forum (I’ve been a fly on the wall for a few months now). My DH and I have been TTC #2 for 4-5 cycles now. It’s been six years since DD was born, so every little thing my body does I’m asking myself “is this it??” Trying not to symptom spot but I can’t help it. 

So far: mild cramping for 3-4 days, milky white cm (usually a water consistency this late in my cycle) irritability, fatigue/trouble sleeping, itchy/sensitive BBS, and some pretty decent gas and constipation going on. 

*Currently 11 DPO and on CD 25, AF due in 3 days. I have a clockwork 28 day cycle.* 

I used a blue dye test (I know they’re not the best) and this pic was taken at the 3-4 minute mark. I then threw the test away but of course went back to the pic I took to look and played with the coloring. I know it’s bad to do and I sound like a desperate weirdo but can anyone else see anything? Could this be my faint positive I’ve been waiting for? Any help greatly appreciated! 

I wrote +FILTER on the pic that was altered.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I see a little something but it's really hard to tell with those blue dye tests so early on. As I'm sure you already know I would suggest getting a red dye test, it would be a lot easier to tell if there is a very faint line or not. I don't want to give you false hope so I'm just going to say it looks negative to me.


----------



## TTC2019

Yes ma’am! Thank you for your honesty. I picked up a few red/pink dye tests tonight so I will test again in two days! When I bought the original tests, I overlooked that these were blue dye... ](*,) lesson learned and fingers way crossed.


----------



## Kiwiberry

TTC2019 said:


> Yes ma’am! Thank you for your honesty. I picked up a few red/pink dye tests tonight so I will test again in two days! When I bought the original tests, I overlooked that these were blue dye... ](*,) lesson learned and fingers way crossed.

Good luck hun! Fx for you!! I'm looking forward to your update when you do test again.

:dust:


----------



## TTC2019

Thanks so much!! I’ll update you, good news or bad!


----------



## mumof1+1

Good luck hun xxx​


----------



## TTC2019

mumof1+1 said:


> Good luck hun xxx​

Thank you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## TTC2019

So I’ve learned my lesson. No more blue dye. This is my test from this AM. AF supposed to be here in 2 days so I’m hoping I’m not out yet. Uploading my pic so maybe people will quit buying those blue dye tests and they pull them off the shelves!! :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## LNWXO

Is it just me or can I see a faint line on the pink dye one? I don’t want to get your hopes up in anyway but I surely can’t be the only one that sees that? Xx


----------



## TTC2019

LNWXO said:


> Is it just me or can I see a faint line on the pink dye one? I don’t want to get your hopes up in anyway but I surely can’t be the only one that sees that? Xx


Hey, that would be pretty awesome if y’all do! I tried not looking too hard and crazy like I did last night, didn’t want to get my hopes up. Thanks for your honesty. :)


----------



## TTC2019

LNWXO said:


> Is it just me or can I see a faint line on the pink dye one? I don’t want to get your hopes up in anyway but I surely can’t be the only one that sees that? Xx


Here’s a pic I took in the other room (in case it had looked different with different lighting.) in case it looks any different from the pic I posted earlier.


----------



## LNWXO

TTC2019 said:


> Here’s a pic I took in the other room (in case it had looked different with different lighting.) in case it looks any different from the pic I posted earlier.
> 
> View attachment 1051909


I can see it even clearer in this one!! That’s got to be the start of a BFP surely. Have you got a frer? That would show a definite line. My fingers are crossed for you hun x


----------



## TTC2019

LNWXO said:


> I can see it even clearer in this one!! That’s got to be the start of a BFP surely. Have you got a frer? That would show a definite line. My fingers are crossed for you hun x


Oh I hope it’s my BFP! I thought I saw something but surely thought it was all in my head. I will definitely have to purchase FRER this was all I had left in the cabinet! I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## LNWXO

TTC2019 said:


> Oh I hope it’s my BFP! I thought I saw something but surely thought it was all in my head. I will definitely have to purchase FRER this was all I had left in the cabinet! I’ll keep you posted.

I definitely see a line hun! Really really hope your next test is even clearer for you!!! So excited xx


----------



## promise07

Fingers crossed for your next test!


----------



## soloso

I see faint lines on all your tests, good luck!!


----------



## TTC2019

Held my pee for six hours for a FRER (I’m awful) and this is right at the 3 minute mark! Am I seeing things???


----------



## TTC2019

And here is the 10 minute mark. (Not sure of ten minutes counts but still)


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I saw it on all of the tests, and super clearly on the newest! That definitely looks like a clear bfp!


----------



## TTC2019

MyFavSurprise said:


> I saw it on all of the tests, and super clearly on the newest! That definitely looks like a clear bfp!

Thanks for your reply!! I surely hope so!!! :blue:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do see a hint of a line on the frer! Good luck hun, I really hope it gets darker for you!! :dust:


----------



## EMSwife1124

Definitely saw something on the .88 cent - second picture you posted but there is no denying the FRER! Congrats!


----------



## TTC2019

EMSwife1124 said:


> Definitely saw something on the .88 cent - second picture you posted but there is no denying the FRER! Congrats!

Thank you so much!!! Guess I’ll go for a confirmation soon!


----------



## soloso

I definitely still see it! Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## LNWXO

I knew it!!! The line on the frer is clear as day!! Congrats xx


----------



## TTC2019

Well my didgital test said a BFN so I’m confused. :(


----------



## TTC2019

I used two tests this morning since I had a leftover .88 one. 

Here are both results. You can sort of see the faint line on the .8& in the pic. But the digital said no. Am I out?


----------



## TTC2019

.88 and digital


----------



## soloso

Because of your lines still being so faint, i wouldnt be surprised that a digi said negative at this point. They are not as sensitive, so normally are the last to give a positive result, usually when you already have quite a strong line.

I would try stick to FRER for progression as they have given the most obvious line so far :) 

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## LNWXO

I agree with soloso! 

Also I found my tests were darker with second morning urine or in the afternoon xx


----------



## TTC2019

Ladies, thank you! I will wait a few days and test again. AF is due today-tomorrow so I’ll take a break for now and try not to stress. 

I’ll update you!! Thanks again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## Excalibur

Looks like a BFP to me! I look forward to seeing your next FRER! :D


----------



## TTC2019

So I’m a horrible impatient person and had to test again with a FRER to make sure I’m not out. This was between 3 and 5 minutes. It’s a bit more pink than the one from last night! Now to test with FMU and keep AF way far away from me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Omg, there's definitely a line there when I zoom in!!


----------



## Excalibur

I can see that line without even zooming in! :happydance:


----------



## TTC2019

Omg! I’m glad I’m not the only one! I’ll test with FMU tomorrow since neither of my FRER’s have been with FMU! Fingers wayyyy crossed!


----------



## Locksley27

There is definitely a line. I had positive tests and my digital still said not pregnant. Those things seem to take forever.


----------



## soloso

100% a line there! and i definitely dont think its an evap with how its darkened and with the time frame :D its looking good. I would give the digi at least another couple of days to show that certainly looks like your first clear bfp !!


----------



## TTC2019

Thank you ladies! Here’s my FRER with FMU. Not much darker, but the line has no gap. And it’s definitely light pink, not gray. Is this my BFP or should I wait (and actually wait this time) a few days and test again?

You all have been lovely to lean on!!!


----------



## soloso

Well theres no doubting it really :) But for peace of mind you could get digi confirmation in a few days :D


----------



## LNWXO

That’s definitely a BFP :) but for your own peace of mind if you’d like to wait a few days to test for progression then that’s fine too. Although I would say this test is definitely darker than the last one! Woohoo xxx


----------



## TTC2019

You ladies have been great. I’m glad I’m not seeing things. Thank you so much. I’ll update you all in a few days!


----------



## Excalibur

That is definitely a BFP but I look forward to seeing progression :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## promise07

That looks like a strong beautiful line! I'd definitely call it BFP!!! Congratulations!


----------



## promise07

TTC2019 said:


> .88 and digital
> 
> View attachment 1052008
> View attachment 1052009
> View attachment 1052010

I forgot to mention the FRER ditigals are notorious for giving false negatives! Please try a clear blue digital instead 

In fact, if you crack that FRER digital open you'll see two lines I'm sure. That one doesn't read LH and estrogen also like Clear Blue.


----------



## TTC2019

promise07 said:


> I forgot to mention the FRER ditigals are notorious for giving false negatives! Please try a clear blue digital instead :)
> 
> In fact, if you crack that FRER digital open you'll see two lines I'm sure. That one doesn't read LH and estrogen also like Clear Blue.


Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## mumof1+1

TTC2019 said:


> Held my pee for six hours for a FRER (I’m awful) and this is right at the 3 minute mark! Am I seeing things???
> 
> View attachment 1051953

I so see it. Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## TTC2019

This morning’s test isn’t really darker per se, but isn’t lighter either. AF supposed to start yesterday but didn’t, am I still too early for the lines to darken? Or is this a bad sign? Honesty please. :(


----------



## TTC2019

Here are the two to compare. The top is yesterday’s.


----------



## Excalibur

I think tomorrow's test will be darker :D


----------



## TTC2019

Excalibur said:


> I think tomorrow's test will be darker :D

I reeeeally hope so! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Excalibur

TTC2019 said:


> I reeeeally hope so! Fingers crossed.

Keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## TTC2019

Little update (and hopefully good news) I tested with another cheapie just for progression’s sake. I’m glad I did! The one on the left is from the other day, and today’s is on the right. I didn’t even hold my urine for that one, just decided to test! Hopefully tomorrow is even darker! Will update y’all. :):)


----------



## LNWXO

Yes!!! That progression looks good!! Congrats xoxo


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression :)


----------



## TTC2019

I officially hate FMU. I’ve Googled it, and apparently lots of women have better luck later in the day! My FMU tests are so light! I’ll try one later and let you all know what happens!


----------



## TTC2019

These were my tests this morning. Not looking good.


----------



## LNWXO

I can still see them hun! Have you tried afternoon? Xx


----------



## TTC2019

LNWXO said:


> I can still see them hun! Have you tried afternoon? Xx

Actually in about 15 minutes marks a “four hour hold” so I’m about to try with afternoon! I’ll keep you posted... I’m so nervous.


----------



## LNWXO

TTC2019 said:


> Actually in about 15 minutes marks a “four hour hold” so I’m about to try with afternoon! I’ll keep you posted... I’m so nervous.

I have got everything crossed for you!!!! Please please please [-o&lt;


----------



## TTC2019

LNWXO said:


> I have got everything crossed for you!!!! Please please please [-o&lt;

Well it’s definitely darker than this morning (thank God) but they aren’t getting darker day by day. Is this bad?


----------



## LNWXO

TTC2019 said:


> Well it’s definitely darker than this morning (thank God) but they aren’t getting darker day by day. Is this bad?
> 
> View attachment 1052297

Woohoo! That’s good that it’s darker than this mornings! I hate fmu! How many dpo are you? I definitely see progression on the cheapie tests though xx


----------



## TTC2019

LNWXO said:


> Woohoo! That’s good that it’s darker than this mornings! I hate fmu! How many dpo are you? I definitely see progression on the cheapie tests though xx

I really hope so!!! And this was a 3.5 hour hold (I have IC so it was starting to hurt to hold). I believe I am about 15 DPO. I wasn’t testing temp or anything, that’s going by a fertility app that helped me based on cm etc.


----------



## LNWXO

TTC2019 said:


> I really hope so!!! And this was a 3.5 hour hold (I have IC so it was starting to hurt to hold). I believe I am about 15 DPO. I wasn’t testing temp or anything, that’s going by a fertility app that helped me based on cm etc.

Frers aren’t as good as they used to be. They actually darken over time now instead of more instant so I’m sure with that test sitting for a while longer itl be darker :) fingers crossed for your next test if you choose to test again xx


----------



## TTC2019

Well ladies. Thanks for being so supportive but Aunt Flow came this morning. Must have been an early loss. :(


----------



## LNWXO

TTC2019 said:


> Well ladies. Thanks for being so supportive but Aunt Flow came this morning. Must have been an early loss. :(

Oh no :( I’m so sorry. Sending a big hug xx


----------



## TTC2019

LNWXO said:


> Oh no :( I’m so sorry. Sending a big hug xx

Thank you. We will keep trying. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Excalibur

I'm so sorry! Sending you massive hugs :hugs: <3


----------



## TTC2019

Excalibur said:


> I'm so sorry! Sending you massive hugs :hugs: <3

Thank you so much. :hugs:


----------

